# Need to fix a Speaker Cabinet



## wolfenator87 (Nov 19, 2015)

I picked them up off the curb. The brand is "Acoustic Revolution". Pretty sure they are "white van" speakers but they sound pretty good for the price ($0). One of them is working perfectly but the other has a very weak/shallow sound output and I noticed that sound is only coming out of the tweeter, NOT the two woofers. Each cabinet contains a dual woofer and single tweeter array.

I did a continuity test and 9V battery test on each individual speaker - They all seem to be working.
Wiring looks okay and everything is soldered properly.
This leads me to believe that the issue might be with the wiring module(the internal part where the speaker cables output to amp) 
Sorry but I can't upload photos on here. Photos here > https://onedrive.live.com/?id=982BC86947007851!132&cid=982BC86947007851&group=0

If I can fix them I'd prefer to do that rather then junk them. The cabinets are in mint condition and hardly used. It's also a good project as I want to learn more about electronics and repairs.

Thanks.


----------

